# ~Chanel~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Chanel is my special girl, she is the ultimate dog...intelligent, affectionate,
active, loyal...she is my friend. I give my all to her, I owe her so much, she
makes each day brighter, she helps me overcome life's challenges and she
is always by my side, no matter how ill I get...all she wants is to be near me.
I can't put it into words, she is a miracle. I promised her that no matter what
life brings my way, I will keep on providing her with the best, the best nutrition,
the best walks, the best training, the best grooming, the best belly rubs, the
best I can do. But even though I try my very best to ensure she is happy and
very healthy, I know it does not amount to the joy and happiness she brings me.
I wouldn't trade her for the world, I make sure she eats only the best, even when 
my fridge is empty, I make sure she is well walked, even when every step I take 
is pain and agony, I make sure she is happy, even when I'm sad. Life happens to 
the best of us, everyone has a story, everyone lost a loved one...or a few,
everyone is faced with challenges, everyone gets hurt, everyone gets sick,
but as long as the person has a dog...life is good, life is beautiful. There is so
much we can learn from our dogs, by simply being in their presence, observing
them. My Chanel has taught me courage, tolerance, selflessness, and she taught
me the value of little things, the value of sunshine on your face, grass in your feet,
the value of quality times with those you love, and the value of play. We tend to
be busy, we tend to be selfish, we hate to admit it, but we tend to feel sorry
for ourselves at times. But my little girl reminds me everyday that even when
we think we are too hurt, too tired, too busy, we can always push just a little
bit harder in order to help someone, we can always find just a tad bit more
strength to move forward and do it while leaving a positive trace. Perhaps I'm
not wording myself correctly, perhaps I sound silly, but I speak from my heart,
because I've been so touched by this little fluff ball, that simply because of
her I strive to be a better person, to my family, to my neighbors, to my
community, to those in need. Funny how much impact a little dog can have.
Here is my sunshine, my inspiration, my motivation, my friend...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She is stunning! Such a beautiful girl. Our dogs really do get us through the best and the worst- I can't imagine where I would be now without Toby. Chanel is such a model dog, an inspiration for everyone about what their dog should be. I'm glad to see pics of her, I can never get enough. 

PS- I love the pic of her dirty. She looks like such a girly girl, but she gets down and dirty with the best of them! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> She is stunning! Such a beautiful girl. Our dogs really do get us through the best and the worst- I can't imagine where I would be now without Toby. Chanel is such a model dog, an inspiration for everyone about what their dog should be. I'm glad to see pics of her, I can never get enough.
> 
> PS- I love the pic of her dirty. She looks like such a girly girl, but she gets down and dirty with the best of them!



Thank you Ashley. I'm happy that Toby brings you so much joy.
You know it's just, having a chronic disease, being hurt 24/7, 
gives me a very different outlook on life, from what it was before.
And even though I thought I knew back then what truly matters
in life, I've come to realize I did not. I learned a lot while being ill,
a lot of it from my dogs, because I spent lots of time hurt in bed,
or at home, with them, watching them, training them, bonding with
them...and I truly believe they helped shape me into a better, more
compassionate person. I always tried to make an effort to give, to
donate my time, my efforts, my things, to those in need, but I did
not do as much as I could have, I put things like work, money, pain
as an excuse to keep me from reaching out more. You know hubby
and I dedicated the last ten years to rescue work, and we also did
our best to help not only animals but people, but times were/are hard
for us financially, emotionally, physically and without realizing we
used these things as excuses. My dogs, all 4 of them push, push 
through any and every obstacle in their way, and seeing that gave
me new initiative to better myself by giving more to others. I swear
to you there isn't a day that goes by now, where I don't ask myself
"What can I do? How can I help today?". Whether it is to help a friend,
a neighbor, an animal, a person, a tree...it doesn't matter, I try to be
useful, even when I myself feel powerless, weak, hurt, tired, etc. And
this way of thinking helps me stay positive even in the toughest times.
For example yesterday I was throwing up most of the day, the flu on
top of my disease has left me very weak, so I was in bed. Then hubby
came home from walking the dogs and commented on how cold it is, yet
the homeless guy by the subway near our home is sleeping outside. He
said to me how unfair it is that the cops aren't letting him sleep inside
the subway station where it is warm, they always kick him out at night.
So I got off my sick butt and started to clean out my closet. I found brand
new hat, scarf and gloves, and a used but good sweater that hubby no
longer wears, I went to the kitchen I made two big sandwiches with ham
and cheese, I got dressed, I got hubby, the pups and off we went to see
the homeless man, oh and I added Halls for the sore throat, it isn't much,
but this is what we had. Small gesture, but GOOD gesture, and it came 
completely from my dogs. They push no matter what, you know, whether
it is Bella overcoming her fears, or Chanel keeping up on hikes even though
she is tired, or a rescue dog trusting me a human even though humans hurt
him, they push, they push forward without feeling sorry for themselves,
without dwelling on their own problem, they just push, and they keep that
tail wagging, and that head up high. I am changed for the better thanks to
my dogs. They are all special, this thread was simply a small way of honoring
one of them, but it goes for all of them. I wish to never stop learning from
my dogs, because they have so much figured out, that we don't fully comprehend. 


Sorry for getting carried away, it's just they inspire me so much, I can't say enough.
Maybe this sounds strange to some, but my outlook on life is so different, and I'm 
forever thankful to my dogs. There is an unlimited amount of lessons that we
can take from dogs, if we just open up our eyes and our hearts. Corny, but
true. So many people are lost in their own sorrows, troubles, misery, and
there is no need for that, because we can always push just a little bit further.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Channel is such a beauty. I have to honestly say this is my first year in a long time I haven't had a bout of depression that has lasted for over a month, a few days but nothing longer. I know its because of Daisy.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

:love7:Hi pretty girl! Never get tired of seeing pics of Chanel. I just love her!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KritterMom said:


> Channel is such a beauty. I have to honestly say this is my first year in a long time I haven't had a bout of depression that has lasted for over a month, a few days but nothing longer. I know its because of Daisy.



Oh that is huge! I'm so glad that things are looking up for you.
I've been battling depression since I was 12 years old, it is a
constant challenge, as you probably know not all cases of
depression are 100% curable, but there are ways to manage
your symptoms, so it doesn't take control of your entire mind 
and therefore life. Of course we must do the work ourselves,
but the dogs help, like it or not just their presence alone helps.
They are so incredibly therapeutic. The walks, the playtime, and
even just the cuddles can do so much for someone sick, sad, hurt...
No matter who you are, rich, poor, healthy, sick, tall, short, no matter
what, we can all learn from our dogs. And I think considering how much
joy they add to our lives, it is only fair to take the best possible care
of them, they live such short lives, it's up to us to ensure they are happy
lives. In my opinion. I'll keep you in my thoughts Ginger, I really do wish
you good health and happiness. Hugs my friend.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> :love7:Hi pretty girl! Never get tired of seeing pics of Chanel. I just love her!



Thank you Krystal! I'm glad I didn't overwhelm you with the million and two pictures. 
I love this little monkey so much, I want the world to see how sweet she is, and how much she means to me.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

shes so photogenic !!! adorable!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you hun and I wish the same to you. I started battling around 12 too. But what does a child have to feel depressed about was my parents thinking. I'm on two meds daily and an emergency med if my anxiety becomes too much. I've also started working on couch 2 5K which sadly I had to pause for a bit since this cold I have is causing some breathing issues especially with my asthma. Daisy can tell on not feeling good. A day ago while trying to sleep this cold off she sneaked off with a cracker from the bag and came upstairs, laid it on my chest. I told her thank you but she was welcome have it. So she took it laid on my legs and are it. Than she curled up on the side of me that didn't have a cat and slept with me.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

You know how much I love Chanel - I am so glad to see all of these pictures. How happy and healthy she is just shines through!! 

And you, young lady, are an inspiration in yourself. Don't bat away the compliment - just reading this thread makes me feel inspired to do better for myself, Honey and others! You are very special to lots of people on here xxx 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

holy mol thatsa lot of chanel! hehehe! :lol: what was she looking at in that hole picture?


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Beautiful! Dogs truly are the best creatures on this planet, unconditional love without any of the crap humans give x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Simply wonderful


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh LS, I loved "watching" Chanel grow up! She has blossomed into quite the young lady and beauty queen!

I don't have that special relative on ship with Angel, but I did have it with my three dogs of over 20 years ago. If I were sick or depressed, they were right there next to me to give comfort! So, you don't sound silly or mush, or riduculous! This, I mean from my heart . . . You are what makes Chanel who she is! You two come together to make one beautiful individual!  I hope there are "miracles" because I would find one and send it to you! 

I know "exactly" how you feel about your dogs. I could always talk to my Nicki and she would just look at me and listen. Even on walks, I would talk to her and she would occasionally look back at me as if we were holding a two way conversation! 

Well I have to go do my exercises now! Take care of yourself and all of your babies!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

Boy, did she go from adorable fuzzy pup to a gorgeous, dignified looking lady with a fun streak and a zest for life. I am so glad you have her, sounds like the two of you are made for each other. 
You are inspiring, and thank you for all you do.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She's a beauty!! I enjoyed every pic! Our pups definitely have a way of inspiring us even in the toughest times.  I'm happy you two have each other. You are both very lucky. :love5:


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry to "hear" of your battles with depression. I struggle with depression as well. It is bipolar disorder actually. I have been having a depressive episode for a while now but with Bitsy around it is not as bad  She keeps me busy while my hubby is away at work and my thoughts don't have free reign to wander. Maybe I should have gotten a dog a long time ago. I have two cats but they are not overly lovey ones to me. Charm is bonded mostly with my Anna and Shadow is enamored with my hubby (even though I care for them 100% little stinkers).


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Ls ,she is absolutely beautiful! She looks so happy! I love looking at your pictures!! I'm so glad she brings you such love and happiness.I dont know what I'd do without my babies.We wrap our lives around them,we have friends who think we're crazy like that,but we are what they have & its up to us to make them happy.


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

Chanel is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

awww pretty girl! You make my heart melt!!!!! 
LS you write so beautifully 😪 Have you ever thought about writing a book?
Funny thing I was thinking about that yesterday: how our pets touch us changing our lives all for the better of course, Have a nice day lovely xoxo.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

It is amazing what they add to our lives isn't it? This is a beautiful sentiment. Thank you for sharing with us. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

She poses so beautifully. She should be a model!


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

LS: Your photography is, as always, a joy to look at. You do an outstanding job, both from an artistic and technical point of view.

As a senior citizen who suffers from a chronic pain problem (veteran of multiple back surgeries) I truly appreciate the way that Simcha has become my Prozac/Xanax substitute. Bella apparently does much the same for you. I just now had to take a break from my keyboard to put back on the sofa the electric heating pad he had dragged halfway across the room - little devil.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

LS that beautifully said!

I can't imagine my life without Jaxx and he has made my life so much better.

I love the pictures of Chanel! I can never get enough pictures of her she is one of my favorites!


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

So adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

She is beautiful! I love the photos


----------



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, as cute as Chanel was as a puppy, she's really grown up into a beautiful, elegant lady! And your words about her are beautiful and moving (I almost started to worry that you were eulogizing her or something, but it sounds like she's okay). I didn't know before that your health was such a struggle, but now that I do, I'm glad Chanel and the others are there for you, and I have to say you are far and away one of the most generous contributors to this forum! Thank you for making Butterbean and me feel so welcome here!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

What a lovely thread - Chanel is well loved and deserves to be


----------



## abrunk (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful story, and a beautiful dog!! Love the pics where she is smiling


----------



## Hayleycakes (Nov 24, 2012)

LS I can completely relate to you , I feel the same exact way about my baby Deloris! chanel is a beautiful girl and lucky to have you as her mummy! xx 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

I loved all the pictures of Chanel!. She is beautiful and such a happy little girl! Isn't it amazing, ......we give 100 percent to them ......wanting only the best for them, and our little babies give us back 100 times more.. They definitely are our angels!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww wow how nice it is to read your kind words, thank you everyone.
I love that even though we are all from different walks of life, we can 
all relate to one another in a way, thanks to our love for dogs. I'm glad
you all enjoyed Chanel's pictures, I was worried about overwhelming you,
but I just have so many shots that I love, I couldn't help myself but post.
Thank you all so much again, I wish I could properly explain to you how
much your words touched me, I really appreciate your kindness. I hope
everyone has a good day!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Isn't it amazing how much our furkids contribute to our lives??? I really enjoyed all of Chanel's photos, she is such a pretty girl!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

What a beautiful little lady Chanel has become... a true angel. I know EXACTLY how you feel; as Kahlua to me is what Chanel is to you. "Heart dog," is such an appropriate phrase as she really is the love of my life (okay, Robbie's a close runner up LOL). I love seeing Chanel's baby pictures, watching her grow up here on CP has been wonderful!! =D


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

That is a lovely tribute to your special girl..and special she is....always looks like she should be on a high fashion runway...sometimes we have a companion that comes into our lives that is just " special " ..I am glad you get to experience this special bond .


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

Chanel is amazing beyond words. I adore her so very much, she reminds me of Blaze in so many ways. She is a angel, I feel that Blaze an I were suppose to find each other and I think you an Chanel were too.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I really enjoyed reading you tribute and seeing all those pictures of channel. She is a beautiful puppy. I believe our fur babies all help is in different ways. I actually purchased Chloe to help with my child's anxiety and she has been doing amazing. Our puppies show is more then we realized. I am so glad you have yours in your life LS. And your story about the homeless man..... What wonderful people you and your husband are! I am lucky to have met you and I am excited to keep getting to know you and your family  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I can always see from her pictures that she is such a beautiful girl, inside and out. Just like you, LS! She was meant for you and you were meant for her. I understand entirely what you mean. Gemma gets me through my worst of times. Things were really difficult for me emotionally after I moved to Sweden and since the day we brought Gemma home, I have felt complete. She is my everything.


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

*chi couture*

She is absolutely adorable and has a better wardrobe than me..:tongue1:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Reading your comments is making my smile from ear to ear, I love hearing you girls 
speak about your own pups and how they play a big role in your lives, and
those of your partners, kids, etc. It's all really wonderful. I know that you all
strive to do the best you can for your dogs, take great care of them, and I
believe that you all deserve the loyalty, companionship and friendship you get in
return from your dogs. I wish everyone well, I hope you all stay positive, and I
wish everyone good health. Chanel is snuggled right next to me right now, I just
finished telling her how loved she is by folks from all over the world, she loved
hearing it, she just melts when you speak to her, especially when she is being
complimented, lol. 


ps: Yes her wardrobe is larger than mine too, she got a huge chunk passed on to
her from my Pom Kissa that passed away right before we got Chanel. She loves
her hoodies, tanks and coats because she knows when mama takes one out it
means "Walk Time!!!". She gets very excited every time, wiggling that fluffy bumbum.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

LS: This is a G-Rated forum, and you are not supposed to use erotically suggestive phrases like: wiggling that fluffy bumbum.

To be serious, it is great fun to see how our dogs respond to cues that suggest the possibility of going out. If Ruth or I put on our jackets, Simcha assumes that the activity of leaving the home will include him. He gets severely disappointed when it does not. On the negative side, he has learned to recognize that large brown UPS van which appears on our street every afternoon and expresses quite loudly his hatred of it, especially when it stops in front of our neighbor's home as it very often does.


----------

